# UAE Beach Fishing



## Dubai1

Afternoon All......

Relatively new to UAE and have been wondering if anyone knew of any decent fishing spots (looking for places within 1.5 - 2hrs drive from Dubai). Ideally I'd like to fish off a beach but have a feeling that finding a spot might prove to be a challenge.

Secondly, I need to get some gear together and wondered if anyone could recommend a well priced shop that sells fishing tackle in or around Dubai? Just after a telescopic rod and a medium reel, nothing huge to start off with.

Let me know if anyone has any thoughts.

Cheers

P.S. The aquarium on Dubai Mall doesn't count


----------



## Sumair

Dear , 

Just to remind you , you will require fishing license from Dubai Municipality before you try your luck over fishes.

If you cross the state you will require license from that state.



Best of Luck!





Dubai1 said:


> Afternoon All......
> 
> Relatively new to UAE and have been wondering if anyone knew of any decent fishing spots (looking for places within 1.5 - 2hrs drive from Dubai). Ideally I'd like to fish off a beach but have a feeling that finding a spot might prove to be a challenge.
> 
> Secondly, I need to get some gear together and wondered if anyone could recommend a well priced shop that sells fishing tackle in or around Dubai? Just after a telescopic rod and a medium reel, nothing huge to start off with.
> 
> Let me know if anyone has any thoughts.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> P.S. The aquarium on Dubai Mall doesn't count


----------



## Jockvdv

Hi - we've just arrived and have light tackle with us. How did you go about getting licence?

I have my residence permit and all that... Where do we go? What do we need apart from 16 copies of everything and 29 passport foto's 

Cheers
Jock


----------



## mayotom

Dubai1 said:


> Secondly, I need to get some gear together and wondered if anyone could recommend a well priced shop that sells fishing tackle in or around Dubai? Just after a telescopic rod and a medium reel, nothing huge to start off with.



There is a shop on Jumierah Beach Road in Jumierah 1 which is good for Fishing gear, I can't remember the name but the Mcgrudys centre is opposite it and also Spinneys mall, also the Dubai Marine resort is next to it, its on the beach side of the road, you can't miss it, lots of marine equipment hanging outside

also go Sports in Mall of the emirates have a small selection, there are a few tackle shops dotted around the back streets along the beaches too


----------



## Andy Capp

You're probably better on the east coast from Fujairah.... It is the Indian ocean....


----------



## Jockvdv

Thanks guys - much appreciated 

Will go to Jumeirah Saturday then..... 

As for Fujeirah - will get there Andy, but prob is when I leave Dubai I seem to find interesting places in UAQ and Ajman.... LOL

Cheers
Jock


----------



## c.rupp

Hello 

My husband went fishing just past Abu Dhabi there's a place off the beach. 
We have been trying to find a proper fishing shop for the past year. (There's nothing that can compare to the shops back home) The best we have come across is situated in Deira near the Gold Souk area.

You can send me a mail if you want more info.


----------



## guraot

Sumair said:


> Dear ,
> 
> Just to remind you , you will require fishing license from Dubai Municipality before you try your luck over fishes.
> 
> If you cross the state you will require license from that state.
> 
> 
> 
> Best of Luck!


I did applied for one, actually I emailed DM and was told that we can acquire a license thru online application. Attached necessary documents. And waited for approval. Then.. came the first dis-approval, I suppose to have tenancy contract under my name! I live with my in-laws in Jumeirah, My Father-In-Law has the tenancy contract under his name, and so I supported my application with a marriage certificate to prove my relationship with the tenant. Then came dis-approval again! They said they cannot approve it, still... Tenancy should be named after me. . My question is... does that mean only those who can afford to rent their own apartments/flats can apply for this permit?


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi

Dubai1 said:


> Afternoon All......
> 
> Relatively new to UAE and have been wondering if anyone knew of any decent fishing spots (looking for places within 1.5 - 2hrs drive from Dubai). Ideally I'd like to fish off a beach but have a feeling that finding a spot might prove to be a challenge.
> 
> Secondly, I need to get some gear together and wondered if anyone could recommend a well priced shop that sells fishing tackle in or around Dubai? Just after a telescopic rod and a medium reel, nothing huge to start off with.
> 
> Let me know if anyone has any thoughts.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> P.S. The aquarium on Dubai Mall doesn't count




Hi everyone 
Little information maybe it will help about fishing in the beach… as they say you need license If you will fish in Dubai… also you shoud know in the summer most of the fish go deep sea because of the water start to get hot in the beach … and in the winter they come back became they want worm water.. Also you need good bit with good fish smell to attract fish.. Timing its important before sunrise and after and before sunset and after also when the moon full in Arabic dates it will be 13.14.15.16.17.18 it’s good to fish at night…. And for good spot I will posted later… I hope this will help


----------



## CPT_DXB

*Fishing tackle shops*

Hi there,

I'm looking for fishing tackle shops in Dubai and was hoping you could refer me to a few places please.

Cheers.



Dubai1 said:


> Afternoon All......
> 
> Relatively new to UAE and have been wondering if anyone knew of any decent fishing spots (looking for places within 1.5 - 2hrs drive from Dubai). Ideally I'd like to fish off a beach but have a feeling that finding a spot might prove to be a challenge.
> 
> Secondly, I need to get some gear together and wondered if anyone could recommend a well priced shop that sells fishing tackle in or around Dubai? Just after a telescopic rod and a medium reel, nothing huge to start off with.
> 
> Let me know if anyone has any thoughts.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> P.S. The aquarium on Dubai Mall doesn't count


----------



## Laowei

CPT_DXB said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm looking for fishing tackle shops in Dubai and was hoping you could refer me to a few places please.
> 
> Cheers.


Get out to dragon mart on the dubai hatta road quite a few small shops there pretty cheap as well, alternatively carrefour and geant carry some tackle and there is a pretty decent shop on Jumeria bach road near the "big flag' forget the name. 

Dont forget to get license as the fisheries inspectors do come along and ask for it


----------



## raniafekry

*Fishing in Abu Dhabi*

Any body organize fishing trips in Abu Dhabi

or any body interested in starting fishing group in Abu Dhabi

Rania


----------



## ehsan

hi there,
sorry for being so late 
well can you please advise any plac3 in dubai itself for fishing i am a beginner so i have my rod with some lures...what to do now??





c.rupp said:


> Hello
> 
> My husband went fishing just past Abu Dhabi there's a place off the beach.
> We have been trying to find a proper fishing shop for the past year. (There's nothing that can compare to the shops back home) The best we have come across is situated in Deira near the Gold Souk area.
> 
> You can send me a mail if you want more info.


----------



## raniafekry

*Fishing group in Abu Dhabi*

I love fishing , and wonder if they are any group I can join to go fishing with or family or guys , it always fun to go with somebody 

I am on yahoo 

rania2345

Thanks 

Rania


----------



## AquaholicH20

Hey there are numerous shops that you can get good fishing tackle in Dubai, there is Geant in Ibn Batuta mall (average basics), Al Boom on Alwasl Road its next to picnico in the petrol station, Barracuda on the beach road next to palm strip mall, opposite jumeirah center, there is Blue water marine in deira these guys even do deliveries. China Mart also has a few descent shops, but their quality is not always great. So depending on the kind of fishing you need to do, but remember and keep note to self, if you save a quick buck on getting cheaper and not so great quality gear it will catch up to you in the long run.


----------



## tigerj4

*Fishing*

Well I go in Abu Dhabi for fishing, there are couple of good spots on is Aryam 20 km outside Musaffah towards Tarif and on the same road besham another good spot. if any one know other then these two.please let me know.


----------



## Lancefernandes

*April Fishing BurDubai*

Hello guys,

I am new this forum. 

Would like to know about any fishing groups in Dubai. I just got my first fishing kit a cheap one to start with. Also looking forward to get a license and a group to start with. I am currently situated 10 mins away from Dubai creek. Any enthusiasts nearby whom i can meet with ????


Lance


----------



## zetaxi165

I have been fishing on and off for the past 5 years here. I don't fish that much anymore ever since my fishing buddy left and our 2 spots were taken over by some development.

Anyway here are my 2 cents:

*Fishing License*

If you are going to be shore fishing in Dubai then you definitely need one. It is painful to get. I did apply once and got rejected for some reason and didn't bother again.

The reason I don't care for it, is that Dubai has no good fishing spots left. I generally fished in Ajman and Umm Al Quwain and you don't need a license there.

*Fishing Shops*

The ones in Jumeirah and the outdoor shop in Times Square Mall are ridiculously overpriced.

If you are looking at a basic setup then Carrefour, Dragon Mart or any of the fishing shops along the old Sharjah Irani market behind Rolla are the places to visit.

*Fishing Spots*

Ajman Port (accessed from the UAQ side). Pretty decent spot. Can catch barracuda, medium sized Hamour and some other smaller fish.

UAQ beaches. The spots we visited are now part of some failed development. But there are a few others where we have caught Sherri and large needle nose fish which put up a decent fight.

*A meetup*

Lets organise a meetup. Would be good to meet some fishing enthusiasts.

We need to sort out a fishing spot and we should be good to go. Any suggestions?

Of course since it is getting warmer we should ideally meet up an hour before day break to give us the best chance of catching something.


----------



## Lancefernandes

Thanks for the info. Zetaxi. 

Currently i am gonna apply for my license and see how it goes. 

I would rather start with Dubai with the first spots for fishing. As i have no intentions roaming around the other emirates. 

Yes we could arrange a meet once the formalities are completed.


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE

I was into a UAE fishing board a few years ago and the fishing license was a big problem back then and it does not look like it changed so good look on getting one,I also imagine most people out there fishing don't have one.I think the want people to use the charters so they can get some kickbacks.


----------



## Lancefernandes

@ Longgood bye 

What was the procedure at that point of time for the license. Now a days one has to just submit the docs online and if accepted would take 3 days for the license. 

Hmmm Heard a couple of guys at the Dubai Creek early morning. Any idea what type of fish are roaming around there other than Catfish ??!!

Also if I dont receive the license or it is rejected for some reason. Whats my next option ??


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE

It was a number of years ago,so I can not remember the main problem but it was a big issue.The website is called Fish reports or fishing reports,it used to be very active but died out so I am not sure what its like now. 

If you don't get the license try another Emirate or get a boat/raft because I think they leave those people alone.


----------



## Lancefernandes

@Longgood bye. We were just talking about the license stuff and I got an update for the license. Now its all updated and controlled by the Dubai Municipality online and seems a very easy process I had submitted my docs yesterday and just today morning I received an update to amend more supporting docs  Seems I am gonna get it soon. As promised within 3 days.   Hopefully I dont have to get a boat ;-)


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE

When you get it in your hands please give an update.I always thought about getting a raft which would make things interesting[lol].


----------



## Lancefernandes

Ahhhhh.. Finally the NOC letter from company.... Next is the confirmation from DM !! fingers crossed...


----------



## Lancefernandes

Finalllly the moment of joy   Got my license approved today. Hurrayyyyyyyy. Now need to make some plans. Anyone interested ??


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE

Congrats and good Fishing.


----------



## Lancefernandes

Thanks LGB. By the way the procedure for the license is fairly simple but time consuming and one needs to have the right documents for verification.


----------



## Jak69

After reading this thread i am now a little confused as a post earlier mentioned that you cant fish in UAQ, and then there was a post saying you didnt need a licence for UAQ ?
Just a little worried as my son has been fishing on the beach here, i didnt even think to check if a licence etc was needed here


----------



## Hakan

*New UAE Fishing Group*

Hi Everybody,

I am building a fishing group and a very rich WEB site for fishing enthusiasts in U.A.E. That will be to learn more, save the nature and share good moments on fishing. Who ever wants to know something on fishing or want to join me in either deep sea fishing or shore fishing can write me. We are 43 anglers for now.

Best Regards,

Hakan


----------



## Bahraini

Hi friends
The roles get changed now for the license and it will take longer.

Regarding the fishing spot, for more than 3 years I'm going for fishing every weekend with my friends and families, I know all fishing spots in UAE, mostly I will go to Abu Dhabi.

Today also my fishing tool is ready and I will drive from JLT toward Abu Dhabi, f anyone is intersted feel free to add me on bbm xxxxxxxxxx

You will be most welcome to join our group


----------



## Hamza

Dubai1 said:


> Afternoon All......
> 
> 
> Secondly, I need to get some gear together and wondered if anyone could recommend a well priced shop that sells fishing tackle in or around Dubai? Just after a telescopic rod and a medium reel, nothing huge to start off with.



There is a shop in JADAF, they have rods and reels and replica for trawling.

Not sure of the prices, if you want more info let me know i will ask them and let you know.


----------



## Roonewby

*Help!*



Hakan said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> I am building a fishing group and a very rich WEB site for fishing enthusiasts in U.A.E. That will be to learn more, save the nature and share good moments on fishing. Who ever wants to know something on fishing or want to join me in either deep sea fishing or shore fishing can write me. We are 43 anglers for now.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Hakan


Hi all,

Im staying in the Greens part of town with an old friend and have brought tackle with me but was horrified to learn that tourists cant get a fishing license!!!
is anybody going angling in the next week (I leave on the 9th at midnight) that wants a dogs body to help load tackle carry stuff or indeed hold their rod for them when they take a break?
I wasn't aware of the restrictions when I came over and I'm now stuck twiddling my thumbs for a week. I had intended to go and do a great deal of walking and exploring with a rod in my hand but it appears I will break the law if i do. My mate bless her got the wrong end of the stick and said that it was easy to go angling here, well, yes it is if you have a huge pocket of dosh and dont mind deep sea wrecking!

Bit cheeky coming on here to ask but if you don't ask you don't get and at least it appears you guys know what your talking about, I've had the right run around since inquiring!

I'm a qualified fishery manager back in the UK runnig over 300 waters for a large utility company so don't feel that it'll be a teaching session, i just want to go fishing an relax, can anyone help me?

Sorry for begging chaps and thanks for reading

Roo


----------



## Heshable

Guys - thanks for the info ... I'm also new to fishing in Dubai, just moving from Perth, Australia. That's where I've been fishing for the last 12 years.
Really keen on getting into fishing in Dubai, so, will be open to all suggestions and thoughts.
Cheers all,
Hesh


----------



## niznas

*Hello there*



Hakan said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> I am building a fishing group and a very rich WEB site for fishing enthusiasts in U.A.E. That will be to learn more, save the nature and share good moments on fishing. Who ever wants to know something on fishing or want to join me in either deep sea fishing or shore fishing can write me. We are 43 anglers for now.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Hakan



Hi Hakan, was wondering if you have any news about the group and website. 

Best regards


----------



## manosh

*Dr*

Hai
Any family fishinh spots in UAQ or ajaman. I just want2take my kids for fun ride but ajman spots are rocky and little dangerous for kids-any other sites-pls reply


----------

